# Quintero Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - pleasant surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A friend picked these up on CI for $1.80. They are better than many $10 sticks I've had. One dimensional, smooth maduro flavor with a little punc...

Read the full review here: Quintero Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - pleasant surprise


----------

